# What is the cost to join RCI?



## b2bailey (Jan 10, 2011)

I am prepared to be 'chastised' for asking...but I've search RCI site and this forum. I cannot locate the fee to join RCI. Is the annual fee to belong IN ADDITION?

Thanks,
Bonnie


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 10, 2011)

As far as I know, there "used to be" a $200 initial fee to join RCI, usually "paid" by the developer, when the timeshare is purchased.  AND, RCI states that if the membership lapses, another $200 to "re-join".  I have never known anyone paying RCI to initially join, or to re-join ---BUT---RCI might try to get $$$ anyway they can.

There are various prices RCI charges for annual fees, in addition to their (stable) exchange fee schedule.

Tony


----------



## markel (Jan 10, 2011)

b2bailey said:


> I am prepared to be 'chastised' for asking...but I've search RCI site and this forum. I cannot locate the fee to join RCI. Is the annual fee to belong IN ADDITION?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bonnie



Any cost at all is too much !!!!


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 10, 2011)

I paid $89 to join RCI Weeks when I got my first timeshare (resale purchase). RCI offers (at at least did) a small discount on the yearly membership fee if you buy multiple years at once (ie: 5 yr. membership, 10 yr., etc.). If you want to stop being a member before your membership is up, they will pro-rate and refund the balance, but I think the pro-ration is done using the full price per year cost.

It costs $124 to set up a RCI Points Acocunt. I do not know what the yearly membership cost is after that. I'll find out soon enough as I just bought my first timeshare that is in points.

Yes, the membership fees are in ADDITION to any other fees such as exchange fees, vacation protection fees, guest certificates, etc.


----------



## puppymommo (Jan 10, 2011)

If you are a Wyndham owner, you get a "free" RCI weeks membership. It comes out of your program fee, which is included in the maintenance fees.


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 10, 2011)

I believe it's $89/year.
But they'll offer you a discount on longer terms, such as 
3 years for the price of 2 or 
5 years for the price of 3


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Arm and Leg*

In fact now it might even be up to a whole body if RCI has the chance.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 11, 2011)

Its cost $124 to set up a brand new RCI Points account. What is the yearly fee to maintain this account? Or does the $124 fee cover the 3 years of 'required' points membership?


----------

